# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Кришнаиты в поисковиках

## Vyacheslav V.P.

Харе Кришна! Уважаемые преданные: мне, как новичку и неопытному человеку, нужно узнать ваше мнение.

Большинство людей, которые знакомятся с сознанием Кришны через интернет, делают это, просто введя интересующее их слово в поисковик. К примеру, если меня интересует, кто такие кришнаиты, я ввожу это слово, скажем, в гугле, и получаю вот такой вот результат: https://www.google.com/search?q=%D0%...D47XsAHkiK34BQ

Из девяти ссылок на первой странице как минимум четыре - это сайты тех или иных российских или украинских "антисектантских" организаций. То есть если человек, который практически не знакомый с Обществом сознания Кришны, захочет узнать кто такие кришнаиты, он столкнется со всей этой ложью и провокацией. Я помню себя лет 7 назад, когда только знакомился с ИСККОН и был в роли такого человека. Посмотрев на нынешнее положение дел я, к сожалению, обнаружил, что практически ничего не изменилось. Все эти антикультовские памфлеты в большинстве так и остались не только на просторах сети, но и более того - на первой же странице.

У меня вопрос к более опытным (в частности по данной теме) преданным: это никак нельзя исправить? Ведь это ужасный удар по репутации. Первое впечатление, которое получает человек, искавший по запросу "кришнаиты" какую-то информацию о вайшнавах, - это весь этот негативный вздор. Неужели на все эти сайты нету управы? Их нельзя закрыть по решению суда? (Или получить таковое очень сложно?) Можно ли сделать хоть что-то, чтобы изменить ситуацию к лучшему? Меня она очень печалит  :sed:

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Да похоже что никак... Гугл же не отвечает за качество сайтов, он их просто индексирует. То есть в цивилизованных странах можно было бы подать в суд за клевету и закрыть эти сайты. А у нас...

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

Харе Кришна!
Словом "кришнаиты" преданных называют борцы с сектами, последователи других религий и обычные люди, которым дали этот "ярлык". Сами преданные себя по большей части не называют кришнаитами, на сайтах преданных, ни в тэгах, ни в текстах контента, как правило нет этого слова. Поэтому и при запросах в поиске выдаются ссылки куда угодно, только не на вайшнавские сайты. Как с этим бороться? Один из вариантов - изменить отношение к термину "кришнаит" в среде преданных и увеличить его использование на вайшнавских сайтах.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Да похоже что никак... Гугл же не отвечает за качество сайтов, он их просто индексирует. То есть в цивилизованных странах можно было бы подать в суд за клевету и закрыть эти сайты. А у нас...


Да, наверное, к сожалению, так и получается.




> Харе Кришна!
> Словом "кришнаиты" преданных называют борцы с сектами, последователи других религий и обычные люди, которым дали этот "ярлык". Сами преданные себя по большей части не называют кришнаитами, на сайтах преданных, ни в тэгах, ни в текстах контента, как правило нет этого слова. Поэтому и при запросах в поиске выдаются ссылки куда угодно, только не на вайшнавские сайты. Как с этим бороться? Один из вариантов - изменить отношение к термину "кришнаит" в среде преданных и увеличить его использование на вайшнавских сайтах.


Хорошая идея, кстати! Ведь между терминами "вайшнав" и "кришнаит" нету противоречия. Более того, с философской точки зрения, наверное, термин "кришнаит" еще более точный, т.к. в нашей сампрадайе ведь Кришна первичен, а не Вишну. То есть если никак нельзя повлиять на хулителей ИСККОН, то можно повлиять на самих себя. Ну, только это, конечно, руководители вайшнавских сайтов могут сделать, я тут высказал лишь мое свободное мнение... К счастью заметил, что на новом сайте Кришна.ру стали появляться статьи, которые могут быть понятны и интересны даже самым-самым новичкам. Новое оформление сайта мне не нравится, если честно (чем-то напоминает соц. сеть вконтакте), но вот в плане содержания для начинающих и их знакомства с сознанием Кришны - это очень полезно, на мой взгляд. Опытные и знающие преданные, конечно, могут быть недовольны по этому поводу, но этот сайт ведь - инструмент для внешней проповеди, а не для внутренней (если я верно понимаю). Поэтому мне это видится хорошим. А, так к чему я это пишу? Просто в статьях на этом сайте вайшнавы все чаще называются известным в рядовом социуме термином "кришнаит".

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> Хорошая идея, кстати! Ведь между терминами "вайшнав" и "кришнаит" нету противоречия. Более того, с философской точки зрения, наверное, термин "кришнаит" еще более точный, т.к. в нашей сампрадайе ведь Кришна первичен, а не Вишну.


Вспоминается случай на воскресной программе. Лекцию вел Видура прабху. Один преданный привел своего друга, пообещав ему интересное общение и угощение. Как только этот друг увидел преданных, он с разочарованием произнес: "А-а, понятно... кришнаиты...Куда ты меня привел...". Хотя это было сказано негромко, Видура прабху, немедленно отреагировал на весь зал: "Да-да! Кришна-и-Ты! Именно в этом суть того, чем мы тут занимаемся - чтобы каждый из нас построил дружеские отношения с Кришной, Верховной Личностью Бога". Он спросил имя новичка и дальше построил лекцию так, что часто обращался к нему. Потом был прасад и общение во время прасада. После этой воскрески у друга было полно позитивных эмоций и отношение к преданным, кришнаитам у него изменилось на полностью противоположное, потом он стал сам приходить на программы.

----------


## Андрей А Кузнецов

Харе Кришна!
спасибо Vyacheslav V.P.  за тему
я тоже считаю это очень важным моментом 
я немного знаком со спецификой работы поисковых систем 
люди действительно очень часто ищут информацию о нашем движение через яндекс и гугл используя термин "кришнаиты", если верить статистики где-то около 20 000 запросов в месяц! и то что выдает им яндекс не очень... я с вами согласен - только что посмотрел сайты на первой странице! К сожалению там нет даже кришна.ру, хотя он наверняка появится так как многие страницы сайт явно соответствуют запросу "кришнаиты" , тут еще момент что сайт переделали - а это на какое-то время снижает нахождение его по некоторым запросам на первых позициях!

----------


## Шанта дас

Вообще-можно оплатить контекстную рекламу и таким образом вывести "Кришна-ру" и другие вайшнавские сайты в ТОП.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

А сколько стоит первое место в поисковике? 
Читал в Яндексе и так и не понял: https://yandex.ru/support/direct/qui...rt/set-cpc.xml
Может нам пора собирать пожертвования за ТОП и эта борьба первостепенна?
Или это самое последнее дело покупать первые строчки и на него способны лишь антикультисты?

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> помню себя лет 7 назад, когда только знакомился с ИСККОН и был в роли такого человека. Посмотрев на нынешнее положение дел я, к сожалению, обнаружил, что практически ничего не изменилось.


7 лет назад правда всё равно пробилась к Вам, пробьётся и теперь. Если ситуация печалит, есть два решения: первое - взять инициативу на себя и самому подавать жалобы, подать в суд. Второе - усилить личную практику. Скажу банальность, но печалят ведь не сайты, а соответствующая внутренняя проблема, которую бередит внешний напоминатель.




> Более того, с философской точки зрения, наверное, термин "кришнаит" еще более точный, т.к. в нашей сампрадайе ведь Кришна первичен, а не Вишну.


Кришнаиты - в теме РАСА-ЛИЛА, а Преданные-неофиты не имеют доступа к Радхе-Кришне... Хотя в храме может быть установлена виграха (форма) Радхи-Кришны, поклонение преданных-неофитов считается поклонением Лакшми-Нараяне. 
Антисектанты говорят, что кришнаизм - не традиционный вайшнавизм, а приспособленный под запад, и назваться кришнаитами только чтобы выйти в топ упоминаемости в интернете - значит показать, что они правы, кришнаиты правда легко оставляют традиционное самоназвание и берут популярное в народе.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> 7 лет назад правда всё равно пробилась к Вам, пробьётся и теперь. Если ситуация печалит, есть два решения: первое - взять инициативу на себя и самому подавать жалобы, подать в суд. Второе - усилить личную практику. Скажу банальность, но печалят ведь не сайты, а соответствующая внутренняя проблема, которую бередит внешний напоминатель.


Безусловно, все проблемы внутри нас. Тем не менее тут речь идет о степени эффективности проповеди посредством интернета. Если бы проблемы "антикультистских" сайтов удалось решить, она (эффективность) возросла бы в очень ощутимом размере. Как и репутация. Что касается инициативы - я безусловно буду заниматься подобными проблемами, когда мой уровень квалификации, социальный статус и состояние здоровья это будут позволять. Насчет личной практики - она должна идти параллельно с первым пунктом. Это называется равновесие (баланс в изложении Индрадьюмны Свами, если хотите). И к нему нужно стремиться, потому что большинство людей сильно склоняются либо в одну, либо в другую сторону, не стремясь к синтезу этих двух моментов. 




> Кришнаиты - в теме РАСА-ЛИЛА, а Преданные-неофиты не имеют доступа к Радхе-Кришне... Хотя в храме может быть установлена виграха (форма) Радхи-Кришны, поклонение преданных-неофитов считается поклонением Лакшми-Нараяне. 
> Антисектанты говорят, что кришнаизм - не традиционный вайшнавизм, а приспособленный под запад, и назваться кришнаитами только чтобы выйти в топ упоминаемости в интернете - значит показать, что они правы, кришнаиты правда легко оставляют традиционное самоназвание и берут популярное в народе.


Начинающий человек вряд ли будет разбираться в подобных логических словопрениях. Он посмотрит, что напротив "кришнаиты" написано, что у них оружие, наркотики и педофилия, и ему этого будет достаточно, чтобы может быть не вернуться к сознанию Кришны до конца этой жизни (в то же время как попади он на вайшнавские ресурсы, минуя подобные памфлеты, шанс его возрастает). Если же речь идет об интеллектуальном человеке, который по природе склонен копаться в таких кажущихся противоречиях, то зачастую подобные утверждения ущербны даже и с логической точки зрения, потому что если часть и целое едины в качественном плане, то нельзя поклоняться части, не поклоняясь при этом целом. Это всего лишь уровень постигшего брахман философа-эмпирика. Более того, определение человеку дается не по тому, что он делает сейчас (автоматом поклоняется пока лишь Нараяне, а до Кришны не дорос), а по тому, к кому он стремится как к конечной цели (к Кришне). Если не ошибаюсь, это называется садхья. Любой грамотный пандит, каковым я никак не являюсь (но уверен, что таковых у нас достаточно) при желании разобьет эти аргументы в трески и еще им навешает своих... В средние века в Индии даже философ-маявади при желании с легкостью мог разбить подобные аргументы, не говоря уже о философе-преданном. Если преданный-неофит поклоняется Шри Шри Гоура-Нитай (и квалификации неофита достаточно для этого), их же при этом вместо кришнаитов или вайшнавов не называют чайтьями, верно?  :smilies:  И более того: кто эти люди, которые все это писали, какова `их квалификация? Факультет религиоведения или индологии в одном из вузов атеистического СССР и ученая степень в указанной области? Да для любого человека, всерьез интересующегося практиками Востока, это не показатель. Он не каждого индийского пандита, представляющего ту или иную многосотлетнюю философскую школу слушать будет, не то что подобного рода личностей. А для тех, для кого показатель, - те в подобных тонкостях разбираться едва ли будут. Так что, на мой скромный взгляд, тут (в кажущемся несоответствии терминов) нет особой проблемы, это дело логики, не более.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Да похоже что никак... Гугл же не отвечает за качество сайтов, он их просто индексирует. То есть в цивилизованных странах можно было бы подать в суд за клевету и закрыть эти сайты. А у нас...


Как вариант (не быстрый, но относительно надежный) можно пойти иным путем. Не объявлять "внешней войны" (судебное разбирательство), а налаживать неформальные отношения с соответствующими представителями православной церкви, дабы в последствие решить проблему внутренним путем. Насколько я понимаю, некоторые вайшнавы с тем или иным успехом уже давно пытаются это делать.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> А сколько стоит первое место в поисковике? 
> Читал в Яндексе и так и не понял: https://yandex.ru/support/direct/qui...rt/set-cpc.xml
> Может нам пора собирать пожертвования за ТОП и эта борьба первостепенна?
> Или это самое последнее дело покупать первые строчки и на него способны лишь антикультисты?


К сожалению ничего об этом пока не знаю, Валентин. До вашего сообщения я вообще не знал, что ТОП в поисковиках можно покупать... Если такое было бы возможно, то, по-моему, это значительно решило бы проблему. Деньги собрать все же гораздо легче.

----------


## Шанта дас

Клевету про ИСККОН распространяют и пишут люди, не имеющие религиоведческого и индологического образования. Светские специалисты до такого уровня не  опускаются.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> До вашего сообщения я вообще не знал, что ТОП в поисковиках можно покупать... Если такое было бы возможно, то, по-моему, это значительно решило бы проблему. Деньги собрать все же гораздо легче.


*Операция "Чистый поиск"*

«Яндекс» наказал за поисковый спам больше 1000 сайтов, рассказал источник в крупной поисковой компании. Лицензия на использование поисковой системы «Яндекса» определяет поисковый спам как «попытки обмана поисковой системы и манипулирования ее результатами с целью завышения позиции сайтов (страниц) в результатах поиска». Для многих сайтов поисковые системы — основной источник посетителей, а чем больше посещаемость, тем больше доходы интернет-магазинов или новостных сайтов. В рунете, по данным Liveinternet, около 65% поисковых запросов приходится на «Яндекс». Неудивительно, что многие компании нанимают консультантов по «поисковой оптимизации» (search engine optimisation, SEO), с помощью которой они повышают свои позиции в результатах поиска: например, пользователь набирает «стеклопакеты» и среди первых результатов видит ссылку на сайт оптимизированной компании. Вот такие компании «Яндекс» недавно и понизил в результатах поиска: свыше 1000 сайтов — клиентов SEO-сервисов РБС, Megaseo, Perfectseo, Userator, Megaindex (включая сайты самих этих компаний).

Пресс-секретарь «Яндекса» Очир Манджиков подтвердил «Ведомостям», что поисковый сервис обнаружил ботнет (сеть компьютеров-роботов, или, для краткости, ботов, которой централизованно управляют), имитировавший поведение пользователей. Роботы заходили на «Яндекс», набирали в строке поиска запрос, а потом переходили в результатах поиска на сайт нужной им компании. При ранжировании результатов поиска «Яндекс» учитывает в том числе и поведение пользователей на странице выдачи, поэтому ботнету удавалось двигать вверх сайты клиентов. Единственный легитимный способ оптимизации сайта — «постоянная работа над улучшением его качества и удобства для пользователей», говорит Манджиков.

Представители РБС, Perfectseo и Userator подтвердили, что «Яндекс» «пессимизировал» положение их клиентов в результатах поиска. Megaindex и Megaseo не ответили на запрос «Ведомостей».

Объем рынка оптимизации сайтов в рунете — около $300 млн в год, оценивает управляющий партнер «Ашманов и партнеры» Игорь Ашманов. Если в результате действий «Яндекса» все продвигаемые, например, РБС сайты потеряли свои позиции в выдаче этого поисковика и компания вернет клиентам деньги, то, вероятно, она потеряет несколько сотен миллионов рублей.

Работа с поисковой машиной «Яндекса» приносит РБС 200 млн руб. в год, но «Яндекс» дает компании «далеко не основную часть выручки», рассказал ее президент Павел Маурус. Он уверяет, что его компания пострадала от нечестной конкуренции. Член совета директоров РБС Михаил Райцин объясняет: в 2009 г. «Яндекс» начал учитывать поведенческий фактор в результатах поиска, а в 2010 г. появились сайты по накрутке поведенческого фактора, обеспечивающие сотни и тысячи переходов пользователей из «Яндекса» на сайт буквально за сотню рублей.
http://www.i-mark.ru/articles/optimi...ation_298.html

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Валентин, спасибо за информацию. Я все же не понял - вы предлагаете оплатить бот, чтобы он повысил в рейтинге вайшнавские сайты и понизил антикультистские, или как?  :crazy:  ))))  Простите за возможную тупость - я плохо разбираюсь во всем этом  :sorry: 




> Клевету про ИСККОН распространяют и пишут люди, не имеющие религиоведческого и индологического образования. Светские специалисты до такого уровня не  опускаются.


Кстати да, спасибо большое, что поправили меня. Выше я, скорее всего, высказался о мирских ученых даже слишком резко (искренне прошу их простить меня за это, если они будут читать эту тему). Среди них есть много порядочных и образованных людей. Вот недавно видел труды одного религиоведа - Иванов, по-моему, его фамилия, если не ошибаюсь. Произвел впечатление порядочного, непредвзятого и грамотного человека. И к счастью таких людей становится все больше. Тем не менее в "доказательствах" антикультистов, когда раньше еще их читал, я, если не ошибаюсь, к сожалению, встречал ссылки и на комментарии тех или иных недобросовестных религиоведов, опускающихся до искаженного отношения (у меня не вызывало сомнения, что это делалось по заказу). Настоящий ученый должен быть правдив - как брахман, и не опускаться до искажения действительности за деньги или в угоду каким-то политическим или частным организациям).

Кстати, у меня есть еще один вопрос. Верный ли я сделал вывод, что, к счастью, на данный момент (2016 год) большинство так называемых антикультистских материалов - устаревшие и не пополняются новыми "произведениями"? Или это ложное впечатление? У меня просто такое впечатление сложилось, что после известного "суда над Бхагавад-гитой" в 2012 году активность антикультистов заметно спала, хоть пока может быть и не прекратилась. Есть ли люди, которые посещают их ресурсы или хотя бы в курсе больше, чем я? Интересно ваше мнение.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Валентин, спасибо за информацию. Я все же не понял - вы предлагаете оплатить бот, чтобы он повысил в рейтинге вайшнавские сайты и понизил антикультистские?


 По крайней мере есть возможность уведомлять руководство поисковых машин. В Гугле та же ситуация:

*Поймали на спаме*
В феврале 2011 г. Google уличил в поисковом спаме американскую торговую сеть JCPenney, в которую входит около 1100 магазинов. Сайт jcpenney.com несколько месяцев был первым в поисковой выдаче по запросам «dresses», «skinny jeans», «home decor», «furniture» и др. А по запросу «Samsonite carry on luggage» («ручная кладь от Samsonite») jcpenney.com обогнал даже сайт самого производителя samsonite.com.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Купить как я понял нельзя ибо тогда на первой странице поисковиков была бы цена ТОПа или аукциона. Но есть более или менее честные способы захвата первых строчек.
Это с одной стороны SEO-специалисты проводящие поисковую оптимизацию и управляющие репутацией в интернете, а с другой компании, которые продвигают сайты в результатах поиска с помощью нечестных методов

----------


## Шанта дас

1)Под "покупкой ТОПа" я имел ввиду оплату контекстной рекламы на "Яндекс.Директ",что приведет впоследствии к повышению позиции сайта в поиске. Именно так к примеру раскрутили антикультисткий ресурс "К Истине".
2) Действительно есть пара кандидатов,которые работают на Дворкина,но с ними и так все понятно-"Кто девушке платит,тот ее и танцует". 
3)Мнение ведущих российских и западных религиоведов по-поводу антикультизма можно посмотреть тут-  https://vk.com/aboutdvorkin
4) Не Иванов,а Иваненко С.И.-доктор философских наук. Автор трех монографий,посвященных гоудия-вишнуитской тематике.
5) Антикультистов учат писать свои памфлеты так,что бы юристы не придрались.

----------


## Виталий12

> Скажу банальность, но печалят ведь не сайты, а соответствующая внутренняя проблема, которую бередит внешний напоминатель.


Не согласен с тем, что это банальность.

20 лет назад президент ятры показал мне на ряд элитных особняков вдоль дороги:
«Все эти дома принадлежат Кришне. Когда мы будем готовы, Он нам их даст».
Тогда я не понял, я подумал:
«Да мы бы с такой базой ...».
Через год этого президента ятры сняли.
Его любила вся ятра. Особенно женщины.
Нет, он к этому не стремился, даже наоборот,
просто был молодой, красивый, обаятельный, продвинутый.
Сняли, нового не поставили,
некого.

Все возмущались.
Прошло время поняли:
для того, чтобы использовать материальные достояния «в сознании Кришны» 
необходима очень высокая квалификация.

Так те особняки Кришна нам пока и не дал.
Но теперь я понял — президент был прав - 
я не готов.
Тогда я был не готов даже к тому,
чтобы понять то, что я не готов.

Мы, куча неофитов, стащили нашего президента в майу.
Наказали не его, наказали нас.
Мы хотели наслаждаться
успехом, популярностью «в сознании Кришны»
за его счет, за счет ИСККОН.

Может это и не по теме …

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Шанта дас - спасибо за объяснения, теперь все понятно. Да, Иваненко. Порядочный человек, по-моему, по-больше бы таких. Насчет ТОПа - если они купили это таким способом, то действительно - почему бы не "перекупить" это таким же образом? 

Виталий - да вы поет! Первое ваше стихотворение я прочел в теме о Раса-лиле - и вы оказались столь милостивы, что удостоили меня еще одним, уже вот тут. Благодарю! Согласно моему мнению вам надо продолжать писать, по-моему у вас талант. Жаль будет, если вы зароете его в землю, а не умножите с процентами. 

Насчет не в тему - почему же, очень даже в тему. И я отвечу вам тоже в ту же тему, а именно: смирение - это когда я признаю наличие у меня материальных желаний и того, что я хочу наслаждаться отдельно от Кришны. И также смирение - когда я признаю, что на то, чтобы преобразить эти желания, у меня, может быть, уйдет вся текущая материальная жизнь. Да, может быть вы принадлежите к тем редким душам, которые в прошлом совершали множество аскез и ягий, от всего отрекались, сапта-риши и четверо Кумар - это их почти родные братья, и такая вот редкая и продвинутая душа, может быть, посетила наш бренный, исполненный страданий мир... Но есть другие души - такие, как я. То есть те, кто в прошлых жизнях был очень привязан к роскоши, женщинам и комфорту. И они не намерены скрывать это, строя из себя ложного святого. Если же я строю из себя аскета, каковым не являюсь, будучи внутри неудовлетворенным, - в таком случае лишь время отделяет меня от того момента, когда я разочаруюсь во всем, паду и, чего доброго, еще и с собой кого-то утащу, схватившись за него при падении... Простите меня, пожалуйста, за такой вот мой материализм - я понимаю, что столь духовно развитой особе, каковой, вероятно, являетесь вы, наверняка неприятно читать сообщения, написанные подобной мне падшей личностью, но, тем не менее, я стремлюсь к адекватной оценке своего уровня, чего и другим желаю. 

Далее, вы в вашем прекрасном стихотворении забыли один момент. Мая - это не только виллы вдоль дороги. Мая - это также и сырая пещера в горах или дупло в лесу. Не только трехэтажные дома принадлежат не нам, а Кришне. Пещера и лес - тоже не наши, и нам никогда не принадлежали. А уже кого что больше утягивает - это дело, во-первых, вкуса, а, во-вторых, опыта и зрелости в сознании Кришны. Когда я, может быть, буду практиковать уже лет 10-20 - вполне возможно, что я тоже буду считать это майей. Сейчас же дело обстоит наоборот, и я не намерен обманывать себя, создавая ложное и показное смирение, которое является не признаком духовного прогресса, а частью ложного эго. Среди преданных того, кто привязан к аскетическому образу жизни уважают больше, чем того, кто привязан к дворцам, кальяну и гаремам. Поэтому, раз уж зашла об этом речь, я бы советовал обратить внимание и на майю со знаком минус (пещера и лес), а не только со знаком плюс (дворцы и женщины). Лучше в роскошном доме в окружении женщин думать о Кришне, чем в темнице думать о роскошном доме и женщинах. Если квалификация человека такова, что он может выбирать только между этими двумя вариантами, то человек, стремящийся к адекватности, выберет первое.

Эх, жаль - не вспомню сейчас точно... У меня есть книга "Вайшнавские святые", там описывалась история, произошедшая то ли с Рамананда Раем, то ли еще с кем-то из близких спутников Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Кто-то его привел в дом одного богача, говоря, что тот является великим преданным... Указанный вайшнав, увидев этого якобы преданного, как ему показалось, очень усомнился в том: тот лежал на роскошных подушках и жевал бетель. Но когда стали читать Бхагаватам, этот "развращенный" и "погруженный в маю" субъект бросил все и с таким упоением слушал, что стал плакать. Никто не помнит подробно, как его звали? Впрочем это уже оффтоп. Мне крайне далеко до такого уровня, его квалификация очень высока. Тем не менее это заставляет задуматься. Я очень сильно привязан к общению с женщинами, одурманивающим средствам, роскоши и комфорту. И никогда не скрывал, что движим вожделением - как грубым, так и тонким. Поэтому я и не спешу во Вриндаван танцевать раса-лилу, уж простите меня за это. Это удел чистых душ, а не таких погрязших в мае негодяев, как я. И по этой же причине меня беспокоят также и нападки клеветников, которые доступны в поисковиках. То, что настоящие святые способны спокойно к этому относиться, - это признак их святости. Я же - не святой, но и имитировать святость не собираюсь. Лучше быть честным грешником, чем ложным святым. Я понятно обозначил мою позицию?

Простите меня, пожалуйста, дорогой Виталий - я не отрицаю, что погружен по уши в маю. Но я не собираюсь строить из себя лже-садху, обманывая себя и других. Если я вижу, что что-то отвлекает меня от преданного служения - будь то роскошный дом или ободранные стены в моей квартире и отсутствие горячей воды (или памфлеты недоброжелателей, которые портят имидж и репутацию), - я постараюсь отказаться что от того, что от другого. Простите меня, пожалуйста, в очередной раз за возможно проявленную дерзость в моих словах, но ваш белый стих так вдохновил меня, что я не смог сдержаться. Пишите еще, прошу вас! Я рад буду читать ваши прекрасные сообщения и отвечать на них (что, правда, гораздо более убого - уж не обессудьте, кто на что способен). И давайте все-таки будем возвращаться к теме вопроса.

P.S. И еще - вы уж простите меня в Бог знает какой раз, но я не собираюсь становиться ни президентом ятры, ни еще каким-то руководителем или проповедником. По крайней мере ближайшие несколько десятков лет - это уж точно (а может и никогда). Те несколько лет, которые я в ИСККОН, полностью отбили во мне подобное желание. (Это удел высоких душ.) Думаю, что отсутствие столь падшей личности на каких-либо руководящих постах никого не расстроит. Надеюсь сильно не огорчил?

----------


## Виталий12

> Простите меня, пожалуйста, дорогой Виталий - я не отрицаю, что погружен по уши в маю.


Не переживайте Вячеслав,
я в майе ничуть не меньше вашего.
Стихи здесь :
http://www.stihi.ru/avtor/vitaliy12 
только они не сильно-то вайшнавские.
Преданный о котором вы пишите - 
это Пуандарика Видйанидхи,
духовный учитель Гададхара пандита,
воплощение Вришабхану -
вечного отца Шримати Радхарани.





> ... но я не собираюсь становиться ... ни еще каким-то руководителем


Хорошие менеджеры ИСККОНу нужны,
так что, не зарекайтесь.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Хорошие - это те, которых недолюбливает женский пол, а ихние друзья-менеджеры - наоборот. У меня же по жизни скорее обратная тенденция (или, вернее сказать, друзья меня тоже любят как человека, но все они чаще всего такие же, как и я). (Что правда я пока не общаюсь с вайшнавами физически по причине болезни и, вследствие нее, домашнего образа жизни - тут речь шла о проекции из материальной жизни; был лишь два раза на воскресных программах, - совсем новичок, большинство того, что знаю, почерпнуто либо из лекций публичных проповедников, гуру и Шрилы Прабхупады и его книг, либо прочитано или спрошено в интернете.) Насчет зарекаться - не зарекаюсь, конечно, тут как скажут старшие (а они, бывает, говорят: "Делай!", даже если человек и не очень хочет и считает, что не готов). Но об "уровне" моих способностей сомневаться не приходится...  Тут, как говорится, что есть, то есть.

Пуандарика Видйанидхи - да, спасибо за подсказку! Я верно запомнил, что то была очень возвышенная личность. А недоумение тот, причиной чьего недоумения он был, являлся не Рамананда Раем, а Гададхаром Пандитом. Мукунда привел его к Пундарике Видьянидхи. (Только что нашел в сети эту историю и с удовольствием перечитал.)

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Стихи здесь :
> http://www.stihi.ru/avtor/vitaliy12 
> только они не сильно-то вайшнавские.


Можно попробовать писать о Кришне и Его преданных - вот будут и вайшнавские  :mig:

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Насчет ТОПа - если они купили это таким способом, то действительно - почему бы не "перекупить" это таким же образом?





> по-моему, это значительно решило бы проблему. Деньги собрать все же гораздо легче.


Это нечестно, раджасично, уводит от саттвы.  




> Мне крайне далеко до такого уровня, его квалификация очень высока. Я очень сильно привязан к общению с женщинами, одурманивающим средствам, роскоши и комфорту. И никогда не скрывал, что движим вожделением - как грубым, так и тонким. Поэтому я и не спешу во Вриндаван танцевать раса-лилу, уж простите меня за это. Это удел чистых душ, а не таких погрязших в мае негодяев, как я.
> ...
> Я же - не святой, но и имитировать святость не собираюсь.


Определяйте себя не по тому, какой Вы сейчас, а по тому, к чему стремитесь; это называется садхья.  Если нет хороших качеств - тренируйте их, когда настанет ситуация, действуйте с такой позиции, будто они уже есть и Вы немного выше своего уровня. 

Моё предложение, как подрасти с помощью конкретного этого случая: 
1. Вы честно признаёте, что да, антисектанты не всегда льют только "ложь и провокацию" и "негативный вздор". Что их слова соответствуют правде: кришнаиты действительно бывают невысокой  квалификации (не чета индусам), бывают привязанными к женщинам, деньгам и т.п. 
2. В дальнейшем - пресекаете себе ту мысль, что репутацию допустимо покупать за деньги. Засудите её, как засудили бы дворкиных.

Давайте, не упустите случая. Москва тоже не сразу строилась, но кирпичики ложили исправно.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Юрий Анатольевич, про деньги - это вообще не моя область или природа. Я умею их только брать и давать, перераспределять нуждающимся, больше ничего. Нужно было вообще не комментировать тот вопрос - так и знал, что опозорюсь  :smilies:  Вообще, если вы заметили на первой странице, я же и сначала немного скептически отнесся... Но, с другой стороны, если квалификация самих вайшнавов все же будет расти и расти, а эта ерунда будет оставаться в интернете, то это все равно нехорошо (что они купили первые места, и ихние сайты продолжают там висеть), на мой взгляд.

В остальном - поскольку я стремлюсь все же к смирению, то спорить не буду (дыма без огня не бывает, конечно, всем это известно). Безусловно, я стараюсь расти и на таких моментах, но ведь говорил я не только о себе. Дело в том, что проповедуя знакомым людям, не могу назвать себя так просто кришнаитом (чем очень огорчен), - потому что следует человеку попытаться найти, кто это такие, он наткнется на дворкиных и иже с ними. Именно это я имел в виду под "репутацией", а не только личную. То есть если человек захочет узнать поподробнее, первое его впечатление будет - тоталитарная секта, или как там. Во многих случаях важно именно первое впечатление... Вот как вы говорили мне на первой странице - о том, что правда нашла меня что тогда, что через 7 лет. Она-то, правда это, меня нашла, но если бы вы знали КАКОЙ ЦЕНОЙ она меня нашла - что мне пришлось пережить за эти годы, вы бы, наверное, не поверили. Порядочный человек, пожалуй, за это время уже несколько раз бы умер. Окажись я этих долгих 7 лет назад сразу на каком-то вайшнавском ресурсе, все могло бы быть по другому. (Я понимаю, что это карма, но другим людям желаю все же менее экстремальных путей к Кришне.) И в моем случае все еще хорошо закончилось, а так бывает далеко не всегда (даже, вернее говоря, наоборот - почти всегда не бывает). Я вот это имел в виду.

В остальном всецело согласен - и репутацию не купишь, и повод для памфлетов был не один, конечно. С другой стороны, в какой традиции его нету? Христианских "батюшек" тоже задерживали с оружием, наркотиками и педофилией - в особенности с последним, тем более. И не только православных, но и на западе - католических, это сейчас огромная проблема там. Поэтому у всех такие есть - вам это хорошо известно, мы не исключение. Такие вот мысли.

ПС: я думаю, что, как бы это банально не звучало на первый взгляд, все решит также и время. Уверен, что еще через года 2 количество подобных антикультистских материалов `еще уменьшится. Вообще же, если говорить строго, официально ИСККОН на просторах бывшего СССР с 1988 года. То есть сейчас только 28 лет. При этом думаю, что ситуация более менее стабилизируется, к сожалению, лишь тогда, когда ему тут исполнится как минимум 50 лет.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Я извиняюсь за оффтоп, в глаза бросился еще один момент:



> ... Более того, определение человеку дается не по тому, что он делает сейчас (автоматом поклоняется пока лишь Нараяне, а до Кришны не дорос), а по тому, к кому он стремится как к конечной цели (к Кришне). Если не ошибаюсь, это называется садхья.





> Определяйте себя не по тому, какой Вы сейчас, а по тому, к чему стремитесь; это называется садхья.


Юрий Анатольевич, я, конечно, сердечно благодарен вам за поучение, но вы сейчас наставили меня тем, что я сам же раньше написал   :biggrin1:  Это примерно как если бы отец хотел "позаботиться" о сыне, говоря: "Сынок, я хочу позаботиться о тебе: дай денег, пожалуйста!" Сын дает. Отец говорит: "Ну вот, поскольку я хочу все же позаботиться о тебе, то держи..." - и дает часть тех же денег, которые прежде ему уже дал сын. Все это конечно здорово, только вот при этом не очень культурно и этично. Не обижайтесь на меня, пожалуйста, но это нехороший пример  :acute:   :mig:

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Ну, когда обращаюсь к кому-то, я стараюсь использовать собственные убеждения человека, то, что ему ближе и подходит. Но если это выглядит неэтично (возможно, как едкость или ёрничание) - понятно, тогда извиняюсь за такой приём и учту это на будущее. 





> Вот как вы говорили мне на первой странице - о том, что правда нашла меня что тогда, что через 7 лет. Она-то, правда это, меня нашла, но если бы вы знали КАКОЙ ЦЕНОЙ она меня нашла - что мне пришлось пережить за эти годы, вы бы, наверное, не поверили. Порядочный человек, пожалуй, за это время уже несколько раз бы умер.


Наверное, мы разные по темпераменту, потому что я только завидую таким испытаниям и сам ищу такие для себя :smilies: . По-моему, то, что даётся тяжёлой ценой, что достигается "на грани", то вы и цените больше, устойчивее в этом, весь связанный с этим опыт глубже впечатывается в память. А что легко даётся, то легко и оставляется.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Ну, когда обращаюсь к кому-то, я стараюсь использовать собственные убеждения человека, то, что ему ближе и подходит. Но если это выглядит неэтично (возможно, как едкость или ёрничание) - понятно, тогда извиняюсь за такой приём и учту это на будущее.


Подобные психологические приемы, согласно моему мнению (которое, впрочем, я не абсолютирую) со стороны смотрятся примерно так, как вы сами о них сказали, но это не критично, конечно. Можно сильно не напрягаться, нормальные люди обычно не обращают особого внимания на это, это я такой  :smilies: 





> Наверное, мы разные по темпераменту, потому что я только завидую таким испытаниям и сам ищу такие для себя. По-моему, то, что даётся тяжёлой ценой, что достигается "на грани", то вы и цените больше, устойчивее в этом, весь связанный с этим опыт глубже впечатывается в память. А что легко даётся, то легко и оставляется.


Тут, как и в большинстве подобных случаев в мат. мире, есть две стороны. С одной стороны я с вами соглашусь - да, все что достается в результате каких-то тяжелых усилий (особенно это касается мужского тела и ума) ценится зачастую больше, нежели то, что дано как милость. Но, с другой стороны, такой подход к делу не должен приводить к тому, что человек намеренно будет искать себе страданий на своем духовном пути и искусственно их создавать. Иначе это будет уже тонкая разновидность мазохизма, как по мне... Если говорить о том, `что мне пришлось пережить (и, отчасти, переживать и сейчас) - Юрий Анатольевич, поверьте мне на слово, - не завидуйте! Я оценил ваш серьезный подход к испытаниям на пути духовного развития, но, тем не менее, злейшему врагу не пожелаю того, что переживал. А не говоря уже о доброжелателях и друзьях  :smilies: 

  Что же насчет того, что легко дается... Знаете, согласно моему мнению тут очень важное значение имеет еще и то, КАКИМ ИМЕННО ОБРАЗОМ это дается (а не только определение крайними категориями "легко" или "тяжело"). Приведу пример - представим себе два гипотетических случая: 1) мне в окно влетел мешочек с драгоценностями на огромную сумму; 2) какой-либо знакомый человек подошел ко мне и сказал: "Слава, я знаю что ты нуждаешься материально. Вот тут один мой богатый друг решил пожертвовать тебе кругленькую сумму, но при этом пожелал остаться инкогнито. Прими, пожалуйста, этот дар, но я тебя очень прошу: если ты мне друг - будь добр, не рассказывай никому, что это я и мой друг передали тебе эти деньги (или прочие ценности). Вместо этого скажи, допустим, что эти деньги или имущество достались тебе в наследство от троюродной бабушки, эмигрировавшей в Германию еще в 40-х годах прошлого столетия, и которая уже при смерти указала в завещании твое имя и свою волю, чтобы тебя разыскали..."

  И в варианте 1 и в варианте 2 кругленькая сумма досталась человеку легко. Но что он может подумать в первом случае? "Господи, - подумает он, - а не разбойники ли это убегали мимо моего жилища, и не они ли это подбросили мне награбленное, дабы скрыть его впопыхах? Что же будет, если я потрачу его, а они затем придут ко мне и потребуют обратно?! Может быть они отрежут мне голову... Не-е-ет, дай-ка я лучше пожертвую эти драгоценности в храм (и не 50%, а все до копейки), где чистые вайшнавы сожгут в них всю карму, дабы не брать на себя за них Бог знает какой ответственности". Т.е. он не только вряд ли оценит то, что досталось ему без усилий, а, скорее всего, еще и не слабо испугается. В то же время, во втором случае человек, несмотря на то, что деньги достались так же легко и без особых усилий, уже вполне сможет нормально их принять как милость Кришны и его преданных - не только без страха, но и с благодарностью. И затем, вполне возможно, посредством них будет помогать еще и другим нуждающимся. 

С духовными ценностями, на мой взгляд, дело обстоит примерно так же, как и в приведенном примере с ценностями материальными... Потому что если же что-то достается человеку СЛИШКОМ уж тяжело - он, получив это, тоже может быть уже и не рад ему, столько ему пришлось вымучиться, дабы это заполучить. Такие вот соображения.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Один преданный рассказал мне такую фишку. Когда он общается с друзьями, вместо фраз "кришнаиты" или "вайшнавы" он применяет выражение "Харе Кришна", "люди Харе Кришна", "движение Харе Кришна" и так далее. То есть применяет тот речевой оборот, которым вайшнавов ИСККОН называют обычно западные обыватели. Говорит, что по таким запросам в поисковиках антикультистских памфлетов выдает гораздо меньше, нежели по запросу "кришнаиты" или даже "вайшнавы". 

Пример коррекции речевого оборота:

"Вы наверняка уже знаете, что раз я кришнаит - значит я веду здоровый образ жизни, не пью и не курю". 

Вместо этого можно сказать:

"Вы наверняка уже знаете, что раз я *из Харе Кришна* - значит я веду здоровый образ жизни, не пью и не курю".

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> ... Что их слова соответствуют правде: кришнаиты действительно бывают невысокой  квалификации (не чета индусам), _бывают привязанными к женщинам, деньгам и т.п._


Кстати. Я думаю, что привязанность к женщинам, деньгам и т.д. - это ещё самое хорошее несчастье, которое может случиться с вайшнавом. По крайней мере эти вещи очевидны, они свойственны всем обитателям материального мира. А вот привязанность к ложному престижу садху - это дело гораздо более серьезное. Ложная гордость в тонкой форме. Потому что именно такое отклонение и ведет человека к грубым падениям. IMHO. Как думаете?

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Ну, с одной стороны любая мелочь может привести к падению, поэтому опасно считать что-то менее опасным. С другой... говорят, желание укрепить свой престиж умеет подмешаться даже в самые хорошие поступки, куда никак не подмешаются два первых желания, и вообще желание престижа - самое коварное из всех. Но вайшнавы пишут, что со всеми тремя склонностями всё же можно справиться, пуская их на правильное дело: 


> Об этих трех нам говорят: канак или золото, в более широком смысле богатство, деньги, Лакшми — для Нараяны; камини, как иногда говорил Гуру Махарадж, любовь женщин — для Кришны; пратиштха — для Гурудева. Канак — для Нараяны. Камини — для Кришны, пратиштха — для Гуру.




И раз уж Вы подняли тот разговор, напишу наконец более точную причину, почему я написал те слова: 


> бывают привязанными к женщинам, деньгам и т.п.


я зацепился за слова в самом первом сообщении, что ситуация "очень печалит Вас". Дело в том, что я держусь теории, что причина печали - это какое-то несоответствие, ну я и постарался как можно выпуклее показать Вам наличие у Вас несоответствий.  
Ещё скажу, что уже 4 июня я пересмотрел :smilies:  свои слова: 


> я только завидую таким испытаниям и сам ищу такие для себя


Ровно в ту же пятницу я по гордости нашёл себе испытания. Сначала погорел на ложном мнении, что мне инфекции нипочём, а потом - на мнении, что я, бывший биолог, справлюсь с ними самолечением.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> кришнаиты действительно бывают 
> невысокой  квалификации (не чета индусам), бывают привязанными к женщинам, деньгам и т.п.


Хотел бы добавить, что сложно судить о квалификации, не зная о какой величине искушения речь. Например
известна история о том, как Нарада Муни, которого вряд ли можно назвать личностью невысокой квалификации, 
привязался к женщине. И даже Господь Шива пал перед искушением такой величины, как Мохини Мурти.

Снаружи величину искушения весьма тяжело оценить. Мы просто смотрим со стороны и, ага, женщина,
ага, деньги, значит падение, значит невысокая квалификация.

Это не совсем верная цепочка рассужденийй, т.к. чем выше вверх, тем вместе с ростом квалификации, растет 
и сила искушения.
Какие-то недостатки находятся у джив даже в духовном мире, где сила искушения так велика, что сбрасывает
в материю по малейшему недостатку (пример Джаи и Виджаи), невидимому нам тут.

Справедливее было бы не судить о квалификации по падениям, т.к. для этого нужно бы также иметь
возможность судить и о величине искушения.

Мы все знаем примеры, когда и гуру, имеющие большое количество учеников, падали.
Некоторые спешат с выводами о квалификации, а зря, ведь если павший предан Кришне, то Кришна избавит от 
последствий его грехов ("предайся Мне. Я избавлю тебя от всех последствий твоих грехов."), 
и поэтому не сам грех, а то, что через преданность Кришне, он избавится от него, и вновь будет
продолжать служить Кришне, вот это служит критерием квалификации. 

А сами грехи будут продолжаться до самого духовного мира, и тот, кто поспешит с выводами,
рискует оскорбительно отнестись к возвышенным преданным.

Чем выше человек поднялся, чем ближе к Кришне, тем энергия, исходящая из Кришны, более привлекательна, 
и если он захочет воспользоваться ею для своих целей, а не для целей Кришны, или не сможет удовлетворить 
её желания на 100%, тем с большей высоты ему предстоит грохнуться об грешную землю.

Чья квалификация выше - того, кто не встает с земли, или того, кто грохнулся об землю
с облаков да так, что в яме, образовавшейся от удара об землю, и дна не видно, и произошло это
потому, что он удовлетворил лишь 99% желаний преданных слуг Кришны, а 1% удовлетворить не смог,
и этот 1% преданных его прокляли на вот это вот падение?

Поэтому не сам вид греха (привязанность к женщинам или гордость и т.д.) определяет
силу падения, а вот именно с какой высоты мы падаем.

С какой высоты мы падаем - вот это говорит о нашей квалификации. 

А вот сама сила падения, как раз она ни о чем не говорит.

Ведь со стороны не видно, с какой высоты пал человек. Зато всем хорошо видно,
как глубоко он пал. И вот эта сила падения, как раз ни о чем не говорит.

Джае и Виджае предложили на выбор либо 7 жизней в телах праведников, либо 3 жизни в телах
демонов. 

Итак, получается глубина падения ни о чем таком, как квалификация, не говорит. Конечно, она 
говорит о величине совершенного оскорбления, но мы не знаем, на каком уровне это большое оскорбление 
было совершено. Большое оскорбление можно совершить как на невысоком уровне, так и на высоком уровне.
Тут важна не высота, а именно вес, объем оскорбления. А объем можно набрать как на глубине, так и на мели.

Разница между тем кто грешит, и тем кто не грешит в том, что первый сосредоточен
на Господе и служении ему часть времени, допустим 40% своего времени (и эти 40% он не грешит), 
а второй сосредоточен на Господе 100% своего времени. Остальные 60% времени первый человек грешит.
И это естественно, т.к. он в это время не сосредоточен на Господе,
на служении ему, а сосредоточен в это время на майе и, естественно,  майя его стягивает вниз,
т.к. "нельзя служить двум господам". Что интересно, что на двух господах как раз
можно сосредоточиться (как это сделал Вьясадев, увидевший и Майю и Кришну одновременно),
однако условием отсутствия падения является присутствие Кришны в поле зрения,
хотя и Майя при этом тоже может оставаться в поле зрения. Таким образом Кришна защищает
от падения даже в присутствии майи. Джая и Виджая пали т.к. выпустили Вишну и его интересы из поля зрения
и сами решили распорядиться.
Если Кришна хоть на короткое время выпадет из внимания, это будет означать падение.

Вот, но когда такой преданный возвращается в своим 40%, он вновь чист. А мы в это время будем
думать, что он падший. Вот это опасно для нас. Для него же нет никакой
опасности, т.к. процент его сосредоточенности на Господе благодаря регулярному
(но пока еще не 100% служению) будет расти и расти (несмотря на присутствие грехов в 
эти 60%), его грешное время постепенно будет стремится к нулю, а его безгрешное время постепенно стремится
к 100%. Но тем не менее, это уже преданный высокой квалификации, даже
если его безгрешное время всего 1% или 0,1%.

В конце концов он станет полностью безгрешным. Конечно не автоматически, не само
собой. Но именно через такой путь - послужил-упал-отжался-поднялся-послужил и т.д.
Период "послужил" будет расти, а период "упал-отжался" будет сокращаться.
Если он устал служить, оскорбления завалили его с головы до ног, он может долго лежать, 
может быть целую жизнь, и мы все будем думать что вот он совсем падший, но всё равно, 
вкус служения в нем остался и рано или поздно такой человек вернется к служению 
именно на том уровне квалификации, на котором он упал, и дослужится до 100%.

Поэтому если даже он лежит, то квалификация остается вместе с ним. 

 Бг 2.40 — "Тот, кто встал на этот путь, ничего не теряет, и ни одно его усилие не пропадает даром"

И как вы в таком случае поймете его квалификацию, если вот он в настоящее время падший,
но квалификацию не потерял?

Интересно, что квалификаацию вот такого падшего можно определить по его сосредоточенности
на Кришне, его привязанности к Кришне, но как бы наизнанку. Демоны в которых воплотились 
Джай и Виджай ненавидели Кришну, они ночью повторяли имя Кришны, подобным же образом 
произошло обращение Савла в Павла. Савл был очень привязан к Иисусу, очень хотел его
поймать и в клетку посадить."Савл, Савл! что ты гонишь Меня?"
Вот по степени привязанности к Богу, (хотя бы и в извращенном виде) можно определить 
квалификацию. И даже необязательно это ненависть. Любое искажение привязанности может быть.
Обида, зависть, ревность и т.д.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

У антикультистов тогда, получается, не все еще потеряно))) Что правда степень их погружения в Кришну не столь еще велика, но все же...)))))

Юрий Анатольевич - вы еще хорошо отделались))) То вам (на примере инфекции) будет урок на будущее, чтобы осторожнее относиться в случае каких-то более серьезных или тяжелых вещей  :smilies: 




> Что интересно, что на двух господах как раз
> можно сосредоточиться (как это сделал Вьясадев, увидевший и Майю и Кришну одновременно)


О, очень интересно! А можно ли ссылку, где об этом написано, чтобы мне почитать? Был бы очень благодарен, если найдете.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> А можно ли ссылку, где об этом написано, чтобы мне почитать? Был бы очень благодарен, если найдете.


http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/1/7/4

----------


## Dmitri O.

На первой странице Яндекса в выдаче всего 10 сайтов. Для того, чтобы эту страницу наполнить сайтами преданных, достаточно создать всего 10 блогов о "кришнаитах". Как уже писалось, важно чтобы на страницах в тексте, в мета-тегах и названиях статей фигурировало слово "кришнаиты". Не обязательно даже создавать новые блоги - многие преданные уже давно ведут свои авторские блоги в интернете. Думаю, достаточно организовать массовый флэш-моб, или объявить конкурс - чтобы все преданные ведущие блоги написали у себя в блоге по статье: "Кто такие кришнаиты". В статье должно слово "кришнаиты" встречаться достаточно часто и сопровождаться синонимами. Фотографии используемые в статье также должны быть подписаны словом "кришнаиты" и т.д. 
В результате блоги преданных окажутся на первой странице в выдаче Яндекса.

Что касается покупки первых мест в Яндекс.Директе. В этом нет ничего нечестного. Такие оплаченные места отмечаются словом "Реклама" на желтом фоне - можете посмотреть в Яндексе. Оплата идёт не за размещение, а за клики. Если никто не кликнул - ничего платить не нужно. Причем цену, которую вы готовы платить за клик - вы устанавливаете сами. Кто выше цену установил - у того и выше позиция.  Яндекс директ активно использует сайт "К Истине". И поскольку по запросу "кришнаиты" больше никто рекламу не размещает, администраторы "К Истине" платят сущие копейки за свои первые места. Чтобы сместить "К Истине" с первых рекламных позиций, достаточно предложить Яндексу на пару центов больше. 

Но есть опасность, что антисектанты будут специально кликать по такой рекламе преданных, чтобы рекламный бюджет скорее закончился. Вот это уже не честные методы борьбы.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> На первой странице Яндекса в выдаче всего 10 сайтов. Для того, чтобы эту страницу наполнить сайтами преданных, достаточно создать всего 10 блогов о "кришнаитах". Как уже писалось, важно чтобы на страницах в тексте, в мета-тегах и названиях статей фигурировало слово "кришнаиты".


Разве только это? Насколько знаю, чтобы попасть в топ сайтов, надо чтобы сайт был еще хорошо цитируем другими сайтами. 




> Думаю, достаточно организовать массовый флэш-моб, или объявить конкурс - чтобы все преданные ведущие блоги написали у себя в блоге по статье: "Кто такие кришнаиты". В статье должно слово "кришнаиты" встречаться достаточно часто и сопровождаться синонимами. Фотографии используемые в статье также должны быть подписаны словом "кришнаиты" и т.д.


Только вот преданные предпочитают не называть себя на русском "кришнаиты".

----------


## Dmitri O.

> Разве только это? Насколько знаю, чтобы попасть в топ сайтов, надо чтобы сайт был еще хорошо цитируем другими сайтами.


Для очень конкурентных запросов типо "пластиковые окна" и "межкомнатные двери" действительно нужно учесть много нюансов. А для такого не конкурентного запроса как наш - думаю, вполне будет достаточно хорошей статьи.




> Только вот преданные предпочитают не называть себя на русском "кришнаиты".


Пусть тогда в таком духе и пишут: "Кришнаиты - это неправильное название вайшнавов. Называть вайшнавов "кришнаитами" это не грамотно, не культурно и не этично." и т.д. слов на 2000-3000.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Пусть тогда в таком духе и пишут: "Кришнаиты - это неправильное название вайшнавов. Называть вайшнавов "кришнаитами" это не грамотно, не культурно и не этично." и т.д. слов на 2000-3000.


Это, действительно, “неграмотно" и “не этично“? А что в этом неправильного?
Мне нравится, что преданные позитивны, они расшифровывают слово “Кришнаиты“ как “Кришна и Ты“ https://m.vk.com/club3846527 Может, есть смысл рассматривать в этом ключе и называть себя так изредка для проповеди в соцсетях? 

Кстати, преданные уже работают замечательным образом в этом направлении: https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLE4F1EBB01BFC6FC5 (Как бы так сделать, чтобы при запросе “кришнаиты“ в поисковике высвечивались эти видео, а не сайты дворкиных??)

----------


## Dmitri O.

> Как бы так сделать, чтобы при запросе “кришнаиты“ в поисковике высвечивались эти видео, а не сайты дворкиных?


Могу предположить, что для того чтобы это видео вышло в топ выдачи поисковиков по запросу "кришнаиты" нужно чтобы все блоги преданных сделали ссылку со словом "кришнаиты" на эту страницу. Вот так: Кришнаиты. Но это лишь одна страница. Остальные 9 останутся страницами дворкиных.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Пусть тогда в таком духе и пишут: "Кришнаиты - это неправильное название вайшнавов. Называть вайшнавов "кришнаитами" это не грамотно, не культурно и не этично." и т.д. слов на 2000-3000.


 :smilies:

----------


## Gangaram-d

Есть такие решения. Они перечислены, но чтобы не блуждать по текстам, в двух словах:
1. перестать отождествляться со словом "кришнаиты", и раскручивать слово "вайшнавы".
2. Включиться в борьбу за обеление слова "кришнаит".
--------
Мое мнение. Второй способ - на порядок сложнее. 
Какие "за" и "против"?
аргумент за: Шрила Прабхупада этого хотел. 
Аргументы против:
Куча неофитов, постоянно проходящая через МОСК (это факт - высока текучка) все усилия по "обелению" - по любому нейтрализуют. Конечно, позже это может и с "вайшнавизмом" произойти, но пару тройку лет на оздоровление изнутри у общества будет.
Антисектанты (враги, прямо скажем) уже вложили значительные усилия в очернение именно "кришнаитов". Таким образом - ребрендинг - практически обнулит всю проделанную ими работу, а будут ли у них силы и желание это повторить - вовсе не факт.
3. Термин "кришнаиты" - отсутствует в шастрах. 
Может даже и хорошо, что до сих пор им пользовались как прикрытием, и не испортили имидж настоящему названию (вайшнавизм).

Еще дополнение по поводу "покупки имиджа".
Поскольку речь идет не о реальной репутации, а о рейтинге в сети - фраза "репутацию не купишь", или что это(покупка имиджа) "последнее дело" - не имеет к реальности никакого отношения.
Есть контекстная реклама. Вполне возможно, что именно ей и пользуются антикультисты. Просто выделяя какие то средства на это. Небольшие. А мы ходим и страдаем от "несправедливости мира". Надо быть практичнее, Господа.
Вы же сделали ремонт в алтарной. Потратили деньги на вывеску перед храмом. Слоников поставили. ЭТо все - тот же самый имидж. В точности тот же. 
Просто повторите это в сети. Это будет дешевле слоников. Но это будет более эффективно, чем слоники.

----------


## Gangaram-d

немного о технической стороне вопроса:
Ранее - были подозрения о "сговоре яндекса с православием".
Те, кто готов тратить время - выясните, насколько это так. Сравните переходы из янекса и из Гугля. Гугл - православию точно не продастся. 
Если разницы нет - то надо просто работать над раскруткой. 
По классической схеме.
А еще - побуждайте преданных в соцсетях использовать хеш-тег #krishna и #кришна
на поисковики это особо не повлияет, но аудиторию Кришна ру - увеличит (если Кришна.ру проведет свою часть работы в соцсетях, конечно)

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Антисектанты (враги, прямо скажем) уже вложили значительные усилия в очернение именно "кришнаитов". Таким образом - ребрендинг - практически обнулит всю проделанную ими работу, а будут ли у них силы и желание это повторить - вовсе не факт.
> 3. Термин "кришнаиты" - отсутствует в шастрах. 
> Может даже и хорошо, что до сих пор им пользовались как прикрытием, и не испортили имидж настоящему названию (вайшнавизм).


К сожалению на первых страницах поисковиков на соответствующий запрос на русском мне приходилось встречать и истории в духе "10 причин почему я *не вайшнав*", а не только кришнаит. К счастью их не так много, как связанных с кришнаитами, но тем не менее они все же есть, и не один экземпляр.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

На харинамах мы воспеваем Кришна, поэтому люди всегда будут нас называть "кришнаиты". Конечно, когда мы уже лично общаемся с ними, то говорим о себе, как о вайшнавах. Но между собой они все-равно будут звать нас "кришнаитами".
Возможно, это не по шастрам, но такая сложилась традиция в нашей стране. И люди получают большее благо от повторения Имени "Кришна", чем от произнесения слова "вайшнав".
Шрила Прабхупада говорил:"Во всем мире нас знают, как людей Харе Кришна". Любопытно, как нас называют в других странах, кто-то знает?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> А еще - побуждайте преданных в соцсетях использовать хеш-тег #krishna и #кришна


Можно подробнее об этом? 
Может быть, напишите краткое руководство "для чайников", и по разным сетям, если можно.





> на поисковики это особо не повлияет,
>  но аудиторию Кришна ру - увеличит (если Кришна.ру проведет свою часть работы в соцсетях, конечно)


Кришна.ру и Форум.Кришна.ру - это два отдельных сайта с разными задачами и командами. 
Мне интересно, как с помощью сетей увеличить аудиторию форума? Хэш-тег может быть из нескольких слов?




> Надо быть практичнее, Господа.
> Вы же сделали ремонт в алтарной. Потратили деньги на вывеску перед храмом. Слоников поставили. ЭТо все - тот же самый имидж. В точности тот же.
> Просто повторите это в сети. Это будет дешевле слоников. Но это будет более эффективно, чем слоники.


Вся проблема в том, что те, кому вы все это говорите, сюда не заходят. Если писать адресно, так недавно была переписка насчет сохранения ссылки на Форум с нового сайта Кришна.ру, и безрезультатно. У команды Кришна.ру свои интересы, они не заинтересованы в продвижении форума.

Поэтому вот те, кто эту тему читают и следят за ней, и будут это все продвигать.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Термин "кришнаиты" - отсутствует в шастрах.


Конечно, и на англ. его нет, и Прабхупада его не использовал. 
В русском же это слово и без стараний РПЦ имело неблагозвучный оттенок благодаря редчайшему для русских имен словообразовательному суффиксу "-ит" . В то же время на русском Вайшнав, Вайшнави  - точное воспроизведение санскрита, и более могущественно, в отличии от "кришнаИт" с ударением, смещенным от "КрИшна" аж на третий слог. 

Никто не распознает "кришнаИты" как "КрИшна и тЫ", поскольку ударение на русском, как в санскрите, меняет звучание и смысл. Это устная речь, а не письменная. 

И еще. Как же плохо должно было бы быть преданным (Hare Krishnas) в англоговорящих странах... на англ. hare - заяц. И что, кто-то слышал, чтобы у них были с этим проблемы..? Никто и не думает об этом ) "Hare Krishnas" - неисковерканный санскрит, соответственно и проблем с этим нет.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> 2. Включиться в борьбу за обеление слова "кришнаит".


Единственное решение здесь - это введение нового правила написания через дефис: *кришна-ит*.
Это делает слово двухударным, появляется ударение на "КрИшна", на верном месте. 
Я уже писала об этом здесь несколько лет тому назад. 

Никакая "борьба за обеление" не поможет, если санскрит останется исковерканным. Известно, к чему может вести искажение звучания могущественных звуков. И явно это понимают наши недруги ( в отличии от некоторых наших устроителей связей с общественностью, множащих в эфире неверное написание и звучание "кришнаиты" - судя по видео ). И они намеренно этим пользуются. 





> Конечно, позже это может и с "вайшнавизмом" произойти


Не-а, "вайшнавизм" - это правильный санскрит, в нем мощь.
Звук первичен:  как лодку назовешь, так она и поплывет.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Шрила Прабхупада говорил:"Во всем мире нас знают, как людей Харе Кришна". Любопытно, как нас называют в других странах, кто-то знает?


Один преданный рассказывал, что на западе нас так и называют - Харе Кришна, люди из Харе Кришна... но сам я там не был - не знаю, можно ли верить ему  :mig:  Возможно что он ошибся, кто его знает.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Один преданный рассказывал, что на западе нас так и называют - Харе Кришна, люди из Харе Кришна... но сам я там не был - не знаю, можно ли верить ему  Возможно что он ошибся, кто его знает.


Да, сегодня спросила у преданной из Испании, она так и сказала, что нас называют ""из Харе Кришна" ." Los de Hare Krishna". Но в России по-другому повелось. Тут всё особенное))

----------


## Gangaram-d

> Вся проблема в том, что те, кому вы все это говорите, сюда не заходят. Если писать адресно, так недавно была переписка насчет сохранения ссылки на Форум с нового сайта Кришна.ру, и безрезультатно. У команды Кришна.ру свои интересы, они не заинтересованы в продвижении форума.


По поводу продвижения, сначала.
продвижения форума.
Это вопрос, в значительной степени идеологический.
Например, почему я, зарегистрировавшись, захожу сюда раз в год, чисто "по хоз вопросам"?
потому что у меня нету в этом необходимости. 
Обсудить то, что мне интересно - здесь не возможно в принципе. Было невозможно. По причине не совсем адекватных (мягко говоря) модераторов.(так было года три назад - не знаю, может что изменилось).
Вот я и ушел. И имею все, что имею - в ФБ. Тогда как форум - не может предложить мне абсолютно ничего из того, что я имею там. 

До тех пор, пока модераторы не имеют личной заинтересованности (плюс знание, конечно) - форум будет обречен. 
Это будет ровно то, что есть сейчас. 
Форум такого ресурса - мощнейший инструмент. Способный, при правильном использовании - быть равным всей уличной санкиртане. При наличии специалистов, конечно.
Но это - требует серьезных "допусков".
А просто техническими методами - Вы можете завлечь какое то кол-во людей - но они уйдут так же, как и пришли.
Если посмотреть на ситуцию в целом - она аналогична происходящему в физическом мире (в МОСК).
Хеш-теги - не помогут непосредственно в продвижении сайта. Хеш-теги - могут приводить на соответствующие страницы в соцсетях.  Откуда - Вы можете делать ссылки уже на форум. То, что я видел - это посто баловство. Добавление решетки к любому слову. Акция - должна быть спланированной. Тогда будет какой-то положительный резонанс. 
Сотрудничество между преданными - оно, в первую очередь, должно учитывать реальные интересы людей. Тогда - будет положительный результат. Принуждение к сотрудничеству - это просто профанация процесса.

----------


## Gangaram-d

> Не-а, "вайшнавизм" - это правильный санскрит, в нем мощь.
> Звук первичен:  как лодку назовешь, так она и поплывет.


Я не являюсь особым поклонником теории о правильном звучании санскрита, но в данном случае - допускаю, что Вы правы.
Я оцениваю чисто с точки зрения "борьбы смыслов и образов".
Если какую либо из наших форм - опорочили - очень логично отказаться от её использования. Но это - не наша с Вами компетенция.
Пожалуйста, поясните, насколько ЛИЧНО Вы заинтересованы в продвижении форума, есть ли у Вас какие либо рычаги (хотя бы косвенные) и ресурсы (хотя бы преданные, готовые слушаться и участвовать в акциях) и уже исходя из возможностей - можно сформировать правильный метод действия. Который приведет к запланированному результату.
Можно в личку, или как Вам удобнее.
Потому что я - на данный момент, настроен скорее скептически.

----------


## Gangaram-d

Прямой совет прямо сейчас - просите преданных употреблять хеш-тег 
 #ХареКришна (например, можно обсудить) в своих постах. Во всех. К месту, и не к месту.
В качестве подписи. Это будет эквивалентом вайшнавской одежды. 
Если его будет достаточно много - результаты как-то проявятся.
Но оно имеет смысл при наличии страничек в СС, с соответствующими ссылками.
Но будьте готовы к тому, что туда же будут попадать все ритвики, нараянцы и т д.

И еще - проведите рассылку в ФБ.
Я уже много лет там, но за все это время никто из МОСК не попросил меня (даже не попросил) сделать ссылку на ресурс. А ведь мне это ничего не стоит.
А сам я - не делал, ибо я сам могу ошибаться, считая модераторов неадекватами, но Кришна - ошибаться не может. Если он им из сердца подобную простую мысль не подсказал - то это и есть подтверждение свыше моей правоты в этом вопросе..

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Прямой совет прямо сейчас - просите преданных употреблять хеш-тег 
>  #ХареКришна (например, можно обсудить) в своих постах. Во всех. К месту, и не к месту.
> В качестве подписи. Это будет эквивалентом вайшнавской одежды. 
> Если его будет достаточно много - результаты как-то проявятся.


Это понятно. Но как именно это делается? Вот я например, на FB - и где там хэш-тег проставляется? 





> Но оно имеет смысл при наличии страничек в СС, с соответствующими ссылками.


С какими ссылками? чьих страничек? 





> Но будьте готовы к тому, что туда же будут попадать все ритвики, нараянцы и т д.


Лучше так, чем как сейчас ) 





> И еще - проведите рассылку в ФБ.
> Я уже много лет там, но за все это время никто из МОСК не попросил меня (даже не попросил) сделать ссылку на ресурс. А ведь мне это ничего не стоит.


На какой ресурс? На тот, который надо раскрутить? на Форум, например? Конечно, это было бы просто и наверное действенно.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Но это - не наша с Вами компетенция.


Обсуждение в Форуме дает результаты в реале, это много раз подтверждалось. 





> Пожалуйста, поясните, насколько ЛИЧНО Вы заинтересованы в продвижении форума,


Ну да, вот лично я и заинтересована. Форум очень удобен для поиска информации новым людям. Он отлично структурирован, здесь порядок, и та самая модерация, из-за которой многие убежали в СС, нужна. Остаются те, кто могут терпеть модерацию и могут продумывать последствия своих речей - ради миссии, потому что это проповеднический ресурс, вы это понимаете. 

Ну и главное, в СС праджалпа зашкаливает ) 





> есть ли у Вас какие либо рычаги (хотя бы косвенные)


Нет. Но здесь есть закрытый раздел для проверенных преданных, там много что свободно обсуждаем. Тем можно пообщаться со старшими, а они могут обратиться к своей аудитории. 





> и ресурсы (хотя бы преданные, готовые слушаться и участвовать в акциях)


Вы же сами написали, что по приказу ничто не будет работать.  
Я просто рассчитываю, что читают разумные личности, которые понимают, что только вместе что-то можно сделать. Вот вы сейчас объясните про хэш-теги - и те, кто понимают, что такое санкиртана в инете, это начнут применять. 






> Можно в личку, или как Вам удобнее.


Удобнее здесь, т.к. по сути дела нужен мозговой штурм и общее разъяснение. 




> Потому что я - на данный момент, настроен скорее скептически.


Когда-то и кто-то должен начать это делать.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

А что такое СС?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Обсудить то, что мне интересно - здесь не возможно в принципе. Было невозможно. По причине не совсем адекватных (мягко говоря) модераторов.(так было года три назад - не знаю, может что изменилось).


Я вас помню по аватаре, но не помню, из-за чего уходили. 




> Тогда как форум - не может предложить мне абсолютно ничего из того, что я имею там.


Там много старших, но это как как лебедь, рак и щука - каждый о своем. А здесь есть закрытые разделы, там свободно обсуждаем, что посторонним не надо. 




> До тех пор, пока модераторы не имеют личной заинтересованности (плюс знание, конечно) - форум будет обречен.


Я еще поспрашиваю... Личной заинтересованности в чем? 





> Это будет ровно то, что есть сейчас.


Сейчас гораздо меньше просмотров, чем раньше, это да. 





> Форум такого ресурса - мощнейший инструмент. Способный, при правильном использовании - быть равным всей уличной санкиртане. При наличии специалистов, конечно.


Специалисты здесь есть, санкиртанщики есть. Но Форум - сам по себе, это не ресурс Кришна.ру. Они Форум отключили чьим-то единоличным решением, тех, кто хочет что-то свое продвигать с новыми людьми. Несмотря на многие разумные аргументы. Ссылка осталась только на старой версии сайта. То есть форум можно найти, но не с первого раза. 






> Хеш-теги - не помогут непосредственно в продвижении сайта. Хеш-теги - могут приводить на соответствующие страницы в соцсетях.


Что значит "соответствующие"? Вот например, мой тег #ХареКришна куда приведет? на страницу, где собраны *самые популярные* странички с тем же тегом? 




> Акция - должна быть спланированной. Тогда будет какой-то положительный резонанс.


Это понятно. То есть надо увеличивать число перекрестных ссылок раскрученных ресурсов друг на друга, так? И поскольку многие странички имеют много подписчиков, то число просмотров и перепостов вырастет, это даст новые просмотры, и т.д. Отсюда растет рейтинг просмотров. Так? 

А что насчет рейтинга цитируемости? Вроде бы он важен, чтобы в топ сайтов попасть. 






> Сотрудничество между преданными - оно, в первую очередь, должно учитывать реальные интересы людей. Тогда - будет положительный результат. Принуждение к сотрудничеству - это просто профанация процесса.


Вы какие реальные интересы имеете в виду? Они ведь у всех свои.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Соц. сети - СС

----------


## Aryan

[QUOTE=Gangaram-d;150058]




> И еще - проведите рассылку в ФБ.


Прабху, могли бы высказаться в этой теме также?

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...B5%D1%82%D0%B8

----------


## Gangaram-d

[QUOTE=Aryan;150076]


> Прабху, могли бы высказаться в этой теме также?
> http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...B5%D1%82%D0%B8


Вообще, я Вам вот что скажу. Если Вы планируете строго придерживаться буквы шастр(и Ачарьи) - то просто забудьте про все это. Не получится вообще ничего.
Лучше просто воспевать. 
Для подобной работы - нужны очень динамичные и широко мыслящие люди, технологии овертона и т д.
Подробнее - попозже отвечу. Но это(вышеописанное) - я не смогу отменить. Такова реальность.

----------


## Gangaram-d

> А что насчет рейтинга цитируемости? Вроде бы он важен, чтобы в топ сайтов попасть.


рейтинг цитируемости - сейчас очень сложно "подделать".
Он или есть, или его нету.
Хеш-теги - на это никак не влияют.
Хеш-тег - приведет туда, где его используют.
Его преимущество в том, что для того, чтобы он приводил на страницы антикультистов - им придется его употреблять чаще нас.
а это - в свою очередь приведет к раскрутке самого хеш-тега, и он выйдет в топ, условно говоря.
Суть в том, что в топ - выходят скандальные темы, на которые люди пишут, чаще всего - скандалят, конечно.
Потому что если нет скандала - то люди и писать не будут - неинтересно.
А поэтому - ключ к настоящей раскрутке - это "управляемый скандал". Условно говоря.
Попытка избежать скандала на этом сайте(что делала команда модераторов ранее) - приводит к тому, что люди все равно скандалят - но на других сайтах. Раскручивая их.

----------


## Gangaram-d

> Что значит "соответствующие"? Вот например, мой тег #ХареКришна куда приведет? на страницу, где собраны самые популярные странички с тем же тегом? 
> 
> Это понятно. То есть надо увеличивать число перекрестных ссылок раскрученных ресурсов друг на друга, так?


Это в прошлом. поисковые системы при индексации сейчас игнорируют перекрестные ссылки. И даже умеют игнорировать кольцевые.
Хеш-тег - приведет туда, где его употребляют. В Твиттере действительно есть опция "популярные". В ФБ - не знаю, есть ли. 
В 2013 году было так, что тыкаешь, например, по тегу #горловка или #дебальцево  - а попадаешь на сайт рунетки(порноресурс такой). Просто девчонки сообразили, что так можно себя раскручивать. Но попутно они же выводили данные теги в топ, так сказать.
Короче, если у Вас в соц.сети страница, в которой каждый пост и комментарий снабжен данным тегом - то просто по законам статистики - люди попадут к Вам. Ну или догадаются, что именно Вы - в этой теме главная.

----------


## Gangaram-d

> Я вас помню по аватаре, но не помню, из-за чего уходили.


я тоже не помню. Осталась только эмоция, которая отождествляется с именем одного из модераторов.



> Там много старших, но это как как лебедь, рак и щука - каждый о своем. А здесь есть закрытые разделы, там свободно обсуждаем, что посторонним не надо.


Лебедь, так и щука - вполне могут договариваться. В отличие от баранов.



> Специалисты здесь есть, санкиртанщики есть. Но Форум - сам по себе, это не ресурс Кришна.ру. Они Форум отключили чьим-то единоличным решением, тех, кто хочет что-то свое продвигать с новыми людьми. Несмотря на многие разумные аргументы. Ссылка осталась только на старой версии сайта. То есть форум можно найти, но не с первого раза. 
> Вы какие реальные интересы имеете в виду? Они ведь у всех свои.


Я имею ввиду то, чего человек реально желает уже сейчас. Потому что если это "желание удовлетворить духовного учителя" - то это едва ли поможет выбраться.
Я думаю, у вашей команды есть шанс хотя бы потому, что новая команда - еще менее адекватна.  :sed:  Судя по тому, что они сляпали.
А Вы сами знаете, под чьим управлением сейчас форум (пароли, хостинг)? 
У Вас хотя бы красивый дизайн и традиционная лента новостей.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Хеш-тег - приведет туда, где его используют.
> Его преимущество в том, что для того, чтобы он приводил на страницы антикультистов - им придется его употреблять чаще нас.
> а это - в свою очередь приведет к раскрутке самого хеш-тега, и он выйдет в топ, условно говоря.


  :biggrin1: 






> А поэтому - ключ к настоящей раскрутке - это "управляемый скандал". Условно говоря.


Хм. Это искусство пиара... Но нам бы заботиться о росте благости, передаче знания, об обмене опытом. А более низкие гуны сами собой возникают, их приходится контролировать. 





> Попытка избежать скандала на этом сайте(что делала команда модераторов ранее) - приводит к тому, что люди все равно скандалят - но на других сайтах. Раскручивая их.


На катхе? Там стало - сборная солянка, и даже местные вайшнавы сами оттуда поубегали.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> А Вы сами знаете, под чьим управлением сейчас форум (пароли, хостинг)? 
> У Вас хотя бы красивый дизайн и традиционная лента новостей.


А где здесь лента новостей? или имеете в виду - последние сообщения на Главной? 

На Форуме ничего не поменялось, команда прежняя. 
Модератор больше так не  обижает )   
Но и мы должны понимать, что форум и недруги читают, поэтому аккуратнее.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Я этот форум даже читаю (не говоря, чтобы регистрироваться) всего с конца 2014 года. Как было раньше - не знаю. Но по моему мнению (как новичка - не только в сознании Кришны, но и на форуме) *на данный момент* модерация достаточно либеральная. Представил себя на месте модера иди админа - я человек по судьбе довольно жесткий, наверняка не смог бы так, как он. Поэтому IMHO грех жаловаться. (Напомню, что мои впечатления пишу относительно той обстановки, которая имеется сейчас, в настоящем времени.) Прошу прощения за оффтоп.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Я попробовала, написала у себя в FB #ХареКришна
Текст стал ссылкой, которая привела сюда: 

https://www.facebook.com/hashtag/%D1...14824558548987

Можно посмотреть, кто уже в теме )

----------


## Gangaram-d

> Я попробовала, написала у себя в FB #ХареКришна
> Текст стал ссылкой, которая привела сюда:


Ну вот. А теперь - пишите в личку тем, чьи страницы открылись - просьбы - сделать ссылку на Ваш сайт. Личные просьбы.
Таким образом - цитируемость вырастет. Впрочем, насколько я знаю, ФБ - не индексируется поисковиками, поэтому - может и не вырасти.
Пробуйте то же самое в других сетях. И эффект будет. 
А есть - просто контекстная реклама. На Яндексе.
Я бы(на вашем месте) заплатил за следующие поисковые запросы:
ОФИЦИАЛЬНЫЙ САЙТ ОБЩЕСТВА СОЗНАНИЯ КРИШНЫ
ОБЩЕСТВО СОЗНАНИЯ КРИШНЫ
СОЗНАНИЕ КРИШНЫ
БХАКТИВЕДАНТА СВАМИ
для начала так, а дальше - можно смотреть.
За каждый переход - будет сниматься денежка. Раньше это было около трех рублей.
Там могут быть варианты.
Для более точных советов - важно видеть статистику - откуда приходят люди на сайт сейчас.
Потом - надо сидеть и долго думать.
И только потом - что то может вызреть.
----
Но самое главное - это сделать сайт более интересным. Востребованным.
В принципе - ответ на самый важный вопрос - вы получили в первом же комментарии.
Постарайтесь увеличить количество преданных, которые "отвечают на вопросы".
Я понимаю, что это некоторый риск, но это лучше, чем быть унылым омутом, куда никто не ходит почти.
Это вопрос, сокрее, к Враджендра-КУмару конечно, но мне не охота как то сильно в этом напрягаться, чтобы его внимание заслужить(если захочет - здесь прочтет).
Естественно, что мои советы (кого именно подключить) силы не имеют (Вы и меня то не знаете), но я точно знаю, что таких людей - много. Их даже не десятки. Их сотни. Тех, которые будут полностью соответствовать(ну хотя бы на сайте) ИСККОНным требованиям.
И надо не предлагать(типа "мы можем Вам предоставить возможность") - а именно просить. Потому что они и так загружены.
Те, которые способны к самоцензуре, в том числе. Кто не будет напрягать модеров странностями.
Пожалуй - это самое важное, что нужно бы сделать Вам, если хотите расти материально, так сказать.
И тогда - люди на сайт подтянутся сами, без каких либо уловок.

----------


## Gangaram-d

> Можно посмотреть, кто уже в теме )


Использование хеш-тегов - свежее поветрие. 
Я подумаю и предложу что-то, если начальство одобрит - можно будет попробовать провернуть. В Твиттере.
Но оно потребует некоторой мобилизации. Случается событие(мирское), оно комментируется, быстро одобряется (тут придется напрячь "смотрящего" резко - за час - другой надо отреагировать) - и потом идет раскрутка. Это я только предполагаю, без обещаний. Надо детали проработать, чтобы был смысл в этом всем.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Преданные,
в противовес тем негативным моментам, которые были затронуты в этой теме на первой странице, поделюсь с вами и позитивной историей по поводу обсуждаемого вопроса. Не похвалиться ради, а для того, что может быть она будет для кого-то вдохновляющей на его пути к Кришне)))

Я писал уже, что мои духовные поиски начинались с одной очень известной в странах бывшего СССР религиозной традиции, которую я лишний раз называть не буду, т.к. все ее и так знают. В этой традиции тоже есть достаточно много святых, многим из которых я очень благодарен. но на данный момент представители ее пока что далеки от святости (пожелаю им, чтобы у них в этом плане все было еще впереди - чистой преданности им  :mig: ). Так вот. На рубеже 2009-2010 гг. я какое-то время пребывал в большом монастыре этой традиции в качестве паломника. Мне не нравилось, я не мог принять всего этого фанатизма и узколобости (отрицание кармы и реинкарнации, хотя в Евангелии о реинкарнации написано чуть ли не прямым текстом, и т.д., т.п.). Но тогда у меня не было выбора. И вот, однажды в книжной лавке я увидел нечто вроде учебника для семинаристов, который назывался "Религии и секты мира" или как-то так. Там в общих чертах рассказывалось о разных религиях, а также был целый раздел, посвященный сектам. И в качестве подобной из сект, как можете догадаться, выставлялось и ИСККОН. Естественно, что почти на каждой странице были упоминания о том, что только ихняя традиция - самая истинная, верная и неопровержимая, а последователи всех других традиций не спасутся и пойдут прямиком в адское пекло на веки вечные. 

Но это все не главное, а главное вот что. В разделе, посвященном ИСККОН, было краткое описание процесса преданного служения. Там было указано, что кришнаиты не едят мяса, рыбы и яиц, воздерживаются от одурманивающих средств, незаконного секса и азартных игр, а также считают (тут ВНИМАНИЕ!) что духовного совершенства можно достичь, повторяя каждый день 1728 раз *харе кришна, харе кришна, кришна, кришна, харе, харе / харе рама, харе рама, рама, рама, харе, харе*. Именно так и было написано - с маленькой буквы, но вся маха-мантра ЦЕЛИКОМ!!!  :blink:   :yahoo:  Представьте себе, сколько молодых юношей прочитали об этом! Я уверен, что часть из них когда-то тоже станет преданными. Мой ум подсказывает мне, что, несмотря на всю внешнюю враждебность тех личностей, через ту книгу в моей жизни в очередной раз проявился Шрила Прабхупада. (Впервые он проявился для меня еще 15 лет назад, когда я услышал запись, где он повторяет святое имя, и прослушивал эту запись, не понимая что это такое, сотни раз.)

Я тогда прочитал это и могу сказать, что подобная сноска на тот момент укрепила мой интерес к сознанию Кришны, который в действительности был у меня с самого детства. Как бы там ни было, но в 2012 году я уже повторил свои первые 2 круга джапы. С конца 2013 года стал слушать записи киртанов. С 2014 года стал повторять джапу каждодневно. А сейчас уже второй год повторяю каждый день 16 кругов - и думаю, что это только начало. Чего и вам всем желаю, дорогие преданные!

----------


## Mamlin Alexey

читаю топик и с одной стороны понятно: благой порыв показать что мы хорошие, а не то что про нас недоброжелатели пишут, с другой стороны - методы и подход странные. зачем пытаться что то нахимичить? какие то новостные поводы использовать ... всё же описано как действовать: если преданных оскорбляют, клевещут - не нужно опускаться до таких же методов, нужно прославить прославить преданных, рассказать что это на самом деле. 
с нормальной же идеи начали, сделать страницу "кто такие кришнаиты" и вывести в топ. у каждой общины сейчас есть сайт (ну или у большинства), выберите несколько самых интересных сайтов (чтобы на них было что почитать кроме этой статьи, т.к. те кто ищет ответ на вопрос "кто такие кришнаиты?" - нуждается в нашей проповеди. договоритесь о написании для этих сайтов такой статьи, оптимизируйте, продвиньте ... и будет вам то что вы хотите: 
1) статья в топе по нужному запросу
2) проповедь тем кто этим вопросов задаётся
3) вытеснение из топа грязи 

извините за сумбурность, просто судя по последним страницам - явно куда то в сторону понесло обсуждение

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> извините за сумбурность, просто судя по последним страницам - явно куда то в сторону понесло обсуждение


А я, к тому же, как человек, знакомый с работой в интернете и компьютерами вообще в лучшем случае только на уровне среднего пользователя, еще и почти ничего не понял) Хэш-тег... Для меня проще выучить наизусть несколько санскритских шлок, нежели постичь глубину сей мудреной фразы)))) Может быть дело в том, что сам я в FB или пр. подобных ресурсах (это называется социальные сети, как я уже знаю) ничего не пишу, а только читаю изредка других. Простите за мою возможную тупость.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Если Вы планируете строго придерживаться буквы шастр(и Ачарьи) - то просто забудьте про все это. Не получится вообще ничего.


Не хотите ли вы сказать, что у нас здесь только буква, без духа? )

Есть много тех, кому намного удобнее общаться именно в формате Форума, с его порядком и структурой. Здесь все можно найти, а в соцсетях написали пост - и где он? кто будет листать и искать его? Ну вот если только все приучатся к хэш-тегам. 

Да и дух праджалпы и вседозволенности тоже далеко не всем нужен ) Ну и просто честно говоря, мне лично странно писать всем подряд все что угодно, когда меня никто и не спрашивает ) 

То ли дело Форум. Можно обратиться к теме, когда тебе удобно, а не когда кому-то вдруг захотелось с утра что-то обсудить, и все подписчики читают (хотя понятно, что многие и многих просто блокируют, иначе в ленте вообще не разберешься).

Но суть, почему многие на своих страницах сидят (поубегали отсюда несколько лет тому назад) - больше нравится себя продвигать. А тут еще и много желающих на ошибки указать, и модерация. Никаких иллюзий )

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Мое личное впечатление от просмотра многих страниц в социальных сетях (чаще всего это фэйсбук и твиттер) - люди там чаще всего именно то и делают, что пишут для себя любимого. Но если страничку ведет садху, то это скорее хорошо, т.к. он ведь утверждает не собственное ложное эго, а передает мнение предыдущих ачарий парампары. 

Вот поэтому в т.н. соц. сетях я и читаю только странички некоторых Махараджей, не более. А также смотрю фото.

Также очень солидарен с Raja Kumari dasi - найти там что-либо со временем практически невозможно. Люди переписываются просто как в оффлайн-чате. Написали, прочитали, и забыли. А там хоть полная пралайя. Потоп, вернее))

----------


## Сергей Федорович

> Мое личное впечатление от просмотра многих страниц в социальных сетях (чаще всего это фэйсбук и твиттер) - люди там чаще всего именно то и делают, что пишут для себя любимого. Но если страничку ведет садху, то это скорее хорошо, т.к. он ведь утверждает не собственное ложное эго, а передает мнение предыдущих ачарий парампары. 
> 
> Вот поэтому в т.н. соц. сетях я и читаю только странички некоторых Махараджей, не более. А также смотрю фото.
> 
> Также очень солидарен с Raja Kumari dasi - найти там что-либо со временем практически невозможно. Люди переписываются просто как в оффлайн-чате. Написали, прочитали, и забыли. А там хоть полная пралайя. Потоп, вернее))


Каждый кришнаит обязан стать садху,проповедником по наказу Чайтаньи и писать разумные вещи а не так что большинство транслирует праджалпу,позорят Прабхупаду.Статус кришнаитов никакой,сами себя дискредитировали.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Xаре Кришна!



> а не так что большинство транслирует праджалпу


да
ето один из недостатков соц сетей
но с другой стороны каждый вайшнав имхо должен уметь превратить пражалпу в кришна катху  :vanca calpa:

----------


## Юра-веда

> Не хотите ли вы сказать, что у нас здесь только буква, без духа? )
> Есть много тех, кому намного удобнее общаться именно в формате Форума, с его порядком и структурой. Здесь все можно найти, а в соцсетях написали пост - и где он? кто будет листать и искать его? Ну вот если только все приучатся к хэш-тегам. 
> Да и дух праджалпы и вседозволенности тоже далеко не всем нужен ) Ну и просто честно говоря, мне лично странно писать всем подряд все что угодно, когда меня никто и не спрашивает ) 
> То ли дело Форум. Можно обратиться к теме, когда тебе удобно, а не когда кому-то вдруг захотелось с утра что-то обсудить, и все подписчики читают (хотя понятно, что многие и многих просто блокируют, иначе в ленте вообще не разберешься).
> Но суть, почему многие на своих страницах сидят (поубегали отсюда несколько лет тому назад) - больше нравится себя продвигать. А тут еще и много желающих на ошибки указать, и модерация. Никаких иллюзий )


Поддерживаю. Лично я давно из всех соц.сетей ушёл. Лет 5. Как раз в то время, когда туда пришла большая масса народа, которая до этого не могла себе позволить компьютер и интернет. Раньше ещё общался с кругом интересных людей, в который и стали стучаться-вливаться старые знакомые (новые пользователи Интернета). Общение из-за с этих старых знакомых застряло. Причины: поверхностность и имиджевые маски (выпендрёж). Копни глубже - сплошные страдания. ...
Соц.сети также используют для дела и по делу - это положительный аспект.

----------

